# Poss New Algae



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

So I Have This Algae New I Think (to Me Anyway)

Does Not Stick To Anythng And Its Not Green Water Either

Its Settles On Red Myro That I Have And Sometimes Gets Inbetween The Hair Grass

But Does Not Stick Or Attach To Anything

It Brushes Right Off With A Toothbrush Very Very Easily And Breaks Apart Very Very Easily 

Its Bright Green It Doesnt Take Over The Tank Either But Just Grows In Its Clumps

Pressurized Co2
7 Gallons
150 W 8000k Mh
9 W Uv Sterlizer
Step One Ada
Eca Ada
Special Lights Ada
Brighty K Ada
Ehiem Ecco (the Small One) 
Heavy Heavy Plant Load
Water Change 33% Once A Week

O Ya This Stuff Comes Right Out Its Not A Neusance Only Becasue I Can Rid Of It So Easily But Is There A Cure??

Thanks

Pfc Youngstrom 
Us Army


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It's probably thread or hair algae.
Florida Flag fish will gobble this stuff up.
http://faq.thekrib.com/algae.html#hair


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Def Not Thread Algae Or Any Of That I Know How To Cure That But Thanks


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

How about good circulation and some floss in your filter.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

..............still think its hair algae..............
http://www.floridadriftwood.com/algae_identification.html


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

150 watts on a 7 gallon tank? Holy cow you're really in deep with that one.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

mikenas102 said:


> 150 watts on a 7 gallon tank? Holy cow you're really in deep with that one.


Wow, I missed that one!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

well im used to dealing with high light i love high light im a light feind
but thats what the uv sterlizer is for so this algae problem that i have is not bad at all
in fact this algae is not prevelant at all
it grows slow and is destroyed easliy i was just wondering if it can be 
handled or if i just gotta keep dealing with it
so but its not a big prob at all 
but if you think you can help then pls do

thanks


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

a UV sterilizer wont do anything about established algae growing in the tank.
They only deal with spores and green water algae that pass thru it.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

A picture would help.


----------

